# SE US fly-in musuems



## B29WereWolf (Jan 13, 2011)

Saturday I have to do a ferry flight to Hilton Island South Carolina from the Orlando, Florida area. Are there any museums between the two that I can fly into and visit? Too bad the 8th AF musuem in Savannah doesn't have a runway.  Also looking for nice places to eat lunch. Thanks/


----------



## cptsmith (Jan 14, 2011)

Douglas GA by Valdosta has a small museum about the CPT squadron that was there. There also might be a B-25 and C-47 on the ramp and P-40 in the hangar.


----------

